# Black on sealant



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

Hi all

Washed the van down today and noticed a build up of black on the "should be white" sealer. What should I clean it with? that will get rid of the mould? but not damage the seal.
Thanks
Phil


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

I use 'elbow grease' with a little neat car shampoo on a cloth, then rinse thoroughly. But interested to see if anybody has a better idea.


----------



## poleman (Aug 31, 2008)

I clean my sealer with Autoglym engine and machine cleaner and a soft brush.


----------



## centrefire (Apr 23, 2007)

try neat toothpaste the gritty kind, works with most stains


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

We have white silicon around our house windows and doors. To get rid of the coal dust that loves to settle there, I use WD40. I let it run from top to bottom and then clean it off with a clean (rapidly turning mucky) cloth.


----------



## bromleyxphil (May 4, 2010)

No specific product out there guaranteed to stop all the trim falling off?


----------

